# whats the importance of excercise?



## eat2live (May 25, 2011)

Hi

apart from it helping you lose weight, what is the benefit of excerise regarding diabetes?

thanx


----------



## hotchop (May 25, 2011)

For me, it helps bring my levels down and just as important, makes me look like rubbish ( at the time!) but makes me feel great!

Im sure ive read somewhere that we shouldnt do hardcore excercise if you are above a certain level. im sure someone could clarify


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 25, 2011)

the more active our muscles are the more receptive they become to insulin, so more doors are created in order to allow more glucose in to feed the muscles hunger for fuel.............this would result in you needing less insulin.......which in turn helps with weight issues..........


----------



## Mark T (May 25, 2011)

Here is a web page from Runsweet with some details on how your blood glucose can be affected by exercise: http://runsweet.com/HeartRate.html


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2011)

It's fun  

For me, exercise / physcial activity means I can eat more, but that doesn't apply to those aiming to lose weight. Walking /cycling instead of driving means lower CO and particles emissions, plus it's cheaper, leaving slightly more of my small income to spend on fun things like race entries, sports kit, cinema tickets, odd pub meal etc. 

Runsweet is a great resource, but only really covers type 1 diabetes.


----------



## hotchop (May 25, 2011)

here is some decent info for type 2

http://diabetes.webmd.com/guide/exercise-guidelines


----------



## MargB (May 25, 2011)

It helps me tone up after losing weight and feel good about myself.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

Since I had been a marathon runner for 25 years before diagnosis it wasn't something I wanted to give up. I am sure it helps me keep good, stable blood sugar levels and I think part of this is because it reduces my need for insulin - the smaller the amount of insulin I am injecting, the more accurate I seem to be able to get it. The only problems that do occur are when I become more sensitive than I realise, so overestimate how much insulin to inject and have a few hypos. I am a different person when I am exercising regularly - more energy, much better moods, sleep better, have a better appetite, feel younger, maintain a good, healthy weight, more alert and generally enjoy life much more. It also helps with maintaining good cholesterol (HDL) levels and my blood pressure is pretty much perfect when I run 4-6 times a week.


----------



## rhall92380 (May 26, 2011)

I enjoy it! It also helps keep mt blood sugar and weight in check - and I feel much better for it

Richard


----------



## Carina1962 (May 27, 2011)

I've recently joined a gym and feel lots better for going and it also seems to be keeping my BS levels in good order, i've also joined to lose weight as well as the excercise side of it and i enjoy it too.


----------

